# tracker mortgages



## bilko27 (30 Oct 2008)

I have a loan offer from EBS which is for a tracker mortgage- I read earlier that these type of loans are no longer available. Does that mean that my offer will not stand?


----------



## NorfBank (30 Oct 2008)

You should have a certain amount of time to draw down your mortgage offer and lock in the tracker rate. If you do not draw down in that time frame then EBS can withdraw the tracker offer.


----------

